# 10 week old buck limping



## ReneeL (Sep 15, 2016)

I recently got my first set of goats both males.  When I had initially met the boys, the person that had them said he was fine that morning but now he was limping and she wasn't sure what happened to him (this was 3 weeks ago).  When I went to pick them up this past Sunday, he still was not bearing any weight on his back hind left leg.  If you look at him looking down, the left side of his torso sticks out more than the right side.  Not sure if that is swelling or how the leg is positioned when they hold it up like that...or if it could be dislocated.  When you touch it, he doesn't really cry or make any noises.  He limps on it of course and bears no weight on it.  Thoughts?  I am concerned he will never bear weight...and that I missing something that could easily be fixed.  Thank you.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 15, 2016)

Let me tag some people who could help. 
@Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @babsbag


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 15, 2016)

He needs to be seen by a veterinarian.

After a few days if the goat isn't back to normal then they need to be seen. Hopefully it hasn't caused a greater issue at this point.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 15, 2016)

I agree that it is vet time at this point. That looks very strange and there is really now way to know. That could be from the way he is holding it, or it could be something more. Sorry; not a fun way to start your goat adventure.

Welcome to BYH from CA


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 15, 2016)

I agree with @babsbag & @Southern by choice 

You might want to give the breeder a heads up that the goat is still having issues.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 15, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. Sorry that a new goat issue brought you to us, but glad you came. That looks dislocated to me and a vet visit is in order. Make sure you've "vetted" the vet before you waste $$. Make SURE they aren't just a "pet vet" and that they are a livestock vet or at least have livestock knowledge with some knowledge of goats. If you find a goat vet, consider yourself like a lottery winner.

I'd be seriously considering returning that goat to the breeder. "I don't know what happened" 3 weeks ago and now three weeks later when you come to pick it up it's as bad or worse... Sounds to me more like "I don't know and don't WANT to know because then I'd need to pay to fix it, so I'm going to sell it to you because that way it's no longer my problem".    Goats jump around and get strains, bumps & bruised, but if it doesn't heal up in a week's time, then it's generally more than a strain, bump, or bruise.

Hope you'll keep us updated and let us know what happens. Good luck and hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 26, 2016)

It looks like the hip joint has been dislocated. You should either return the goat or take the goat to a veterinarian, or, if you can, set it yourself.


----------

